# Oh hi there!



## Lilacpetals (May 31, 2013)

Hi! I honestly don't know what to post here without sounding like a complete rambling idiot. But, I suppose I'll go on with why I wanted to join this forum.

I want to breed a very specific fur color and coat type together. I just recently have been able to research mice and the amazing personalities they have is simply fantastic, not to mention their colors are beautiful. I joined a rescue forum, but I suppose it's just not for me quite yet. While I would love to rescue in the future, I'm just not sure I'm capable of handling a mouse with PTSD or anger issues. So, that's why, for now at least I'd like to breed my own. The 'goal' I have is to produce Tri-color rex furs. I've not seen a breeder with them in my area, but I desperately want one or two or six.  I Have a plethora of cages from my adventures with dwarf hamsters and I'd love to be able to try with mice now. So, I thought before I set head-strong on my goal that I would join this forum and see what all it takes to make sure that, if I do breed mice, that they will be happy and healthy. I don't want to become a feeder breeder or one of those people who breed just to make money and care little about the mice themselves.But, anyway, I'll shut up now.

I'm sorry I suck with introductions and explaining myself xP :roll:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, that was a very unique intro post. Welcome to the forum.  I'm glad I had finished my tea before I read it though. I almost choked, as it was, about the thought of dealing with a mouse with PTSD or anger issues. I don't think I'm prepared to deal with those, either.

What you want doesn't sound that difficult to have, depending on how many hours you are prepared to travel. Breeders would need time to get to know you, to have extras in their litters for you after they know you, and such. You might luck out and someone already held back some, that would then be available. I would suggest searching for threads on tri-colors here, and then Rex. See who is breeding them in the states near you, or that you might travel through in the future.

After you have posted for awhile, you could try to contact those breeders on their websites, PM's, or some other method. Breeders rarely have enough excess that they are looking for someone who wants what they have, vs people needing to go to them, and then wait. I think that's pretty universal with breeders of any animal though. You might get a response to a wanted post, or if they don't have excess, they might not even happen look there. I don't like recommending this, because I hate facebook, but I've seen US breeders active there, with texels, and rex. I think I've seen tri as well.

Hope you find your mice!


----------



## Lilacpetals (May 31, 2013)

Lol! Sorry about that XD I was trying to make it nice and gentle without saying "Look, I dont want a rat that's going to turn gremlin on me if I feed it after midnight." Thank you for the advice, I've posted a wanted ad but I hope I can get to know everyone here, the community seems fantastic


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish you a warm Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=21 ... 3327&msa=0

I hope this link works. Might help you out!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! I loved you intro post, actually.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  Best luck with your tri colour astrex mice, but I'm sure as you research you'll fall head over heels for other varieties as well, just like the rest of us did. 

Not many of us, even after years, are ready to deal with the kind of mice you describe. Personally I have zero tolerance when it comes to aggressive mice. May sound harsh, but who wants to be afraid of handling a pet?

Good thing you have all your hamster cages, they should be good sizes for mice as well!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome! where are you located?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

